# Peak Design Camera clip or Black Rapid Backpack Strap?



## Julie G. (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

I've been thinking about getting a Black Rapid Backpack Strap (though I already have Sport) for my next hiking trip. But I recently came over the Peak Design Camera Clip, and wondered id that would be a better solution for carrying (I would still bring the BR Sport). My concern would be the weight distribution when the camera is hanging onto the backpack. The BR would be safer i guess, but the Camera Clip uses a Arca Swiss plate. I have a Canon 5D3.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 13, 2015)

You reviews are good. There are some very interesting ones on your website. Well done.


----------



## 1kind (Nov 13, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> You reviews are good. There are some very interesting ones on your website. Well done.


Thank you. I try and do my best to show every angle of the item. Not everyone is able to hold or touch the item so we are your eyes. Also, not everyone knows that item exists and we help to let you know that its available and out there.


----------



## dcm (Nov 13, 2015)

Julie G. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a Black Rapid Backpack Strap (though I already have Sport) for my next hiking trip. But I recently came over the Peak Design Camera Clip, and wondered id that would be a better solution for carrying (I would still bring the BR Sport). My concern would be the weight distribution when the camera is hanging onto the backpack. The BR would be safer i guess, but the Camera Clip uses a Arca Swiss plate. I have a Canon 5D3.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I have the PD Camera Clip 2 and the Sun Sniper Backpack Strap (similar to BR). You can put a Arca clamp on the BR strap for similar convenience; I've done this with my regular BR strap as Neuro suggested. I carry a 6D or M3 or both on my double strap this way.

Part of the answer depends on your hiking style, backpack, and lens selection. Many of my day hikes are longer (5-15 miles round trip with 1000-3000 ft elevation gain) to reach my photo destination in the Rocky Mountains with photo ops along the way. I might be moving at a pretty good clip so dangling gear gets in the way. I prefer to stow it or use the clip with a light combo when I'm moving like the S110, M3/lens, or 6d/40. 

You'll need a pack with straps that can support the weight with either method. I can use the clip with the M3 on some lighter packs (8L, 18L), but you'll want a larger pack/strap/belt system (30L, 45L) that can accomodate the weight of a DSLR and lens. BTW, I always have room to stow my gear in the pack in case of rain. 

Larger, heavier lenses also don't do well on either system if you are moving. In that situation I tend to carry my gear in the pack until I need it (11-24 or 100-400). I may keep a smaller combo (M3 or S110) on the clip while I'm moving for impromptu photo ops. 

I like the clip on my pack strap because it keeps the cameras in front of me, dampens the camera movement and frees both hands, particularly when scrambling up a rocky slope. When I dodge or climb over obstacles I prefer the camera up and out of the way rather than bouncing on my hip. I attached the PD leash to my pack and the camera as a safety strap when I remove it from the clip. I haven't tried the clip on my hip but don't think I'd like it there since it would interfere with my natural arm swing and be to exposed to bushes, rocks, etc. along the trail. With the SS/BR pack strap the camera invariably bounces around so I use one hand to steady it while I'm moving which gets awkward after a while. The first time I left the trailhead this way I put the camera back in my pack not far down the trail. Either method is useful when you reach your destination and aren't moving as much.


----------

